# Stone pit



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

For my layout, I had decided to go with the stone pit. 

Have anyone work on such structure like this? The reason why I am more interested in this was because of these hoppers and gondolas passing along the railroad near my home, filled with the crushed stones. 

They come from Texas Crushed Stone

They have railyard.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, shore have worked on a sand and gravel yard with an
elevated track where a hopper drops it's stone load to
bays under the track. These pics show the under construction
structure that will carry the flex track up onto the elevated
section. It is important to let the flex track find it's own
grade. That way your car couplers won't catch on the ties
as you go up. Also, as do real railroads, have 'idler' cars
between the loco and the hopper to be spotted. Locos are
not permitted on the elevated structures.

















Of course, that is the support structure, the track
goes atop it and will need a bumper at it's end.

Don


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't know if it's still available, but Walthers Cornerstone series had a sand and gravel building kit, glacier gravel. They also had a small gravel and stone loading rack. Remember to weather everything with a light dust coat. Everything close by will be covered with a light coat of dust especially limestone.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you talking about something like this, using the Ortner hoppers like the GRR does ?








David


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

And then you can set up a delivery point on the other side for the pit too. 





David


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

From the google map, I am seeing series of stone pit conveyors. It looks like spider shape. 










You can see the tracks and cars on the right side, going to the top part of the converyors.

The tracks are flat as the dirt ground. Of course, it is harder to see from the side in that area. Not sure if I am allowed to make a visit to take pictures of how they lay the conveyors.


----------

